# Cash is Having Rough Day



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what's up with Cash but he won't get up today and something is definitely wrong! I can't tell if it's his shoulder or his back that is bothering him. I checked his leg and his foot and I don't see anything obvious. I sent this video to the vet to see if maybe he can see something that I'm not seeing. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - the vet just got back to me and thinks it might be a neurological issue / neck injury or possible tick issue (it better not be Lyme disease, I don't want to deal with that again!). Plan is to keep him calm the rest of today and if he's not better in the morning then take him in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope it isn't anything so serious! Maybe just a pinched nerve. Let us know how it goes at the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Cash please feel better.
Sweet boy is still wagging his tail.
I so hope he is up and around in no time.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll honestly be praying for your puppy tonight. He has been through so much, he doesn't need another serious issue to deal with.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That tail is always wagging - he's in a good mood even when he doesn't feel good! It just took me 20 minutes to take him out to go potty, I had to put a towel around his chest and carry him out. We'll be waiting at the vet first thing in the morning to try and figure this out!

He ate dinner tonight and he's drinking so that's a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh This hurts my heart so bad... Just the look of confusion on his little face is wrenching. We will send him lots of positive healing energy, and pray for his 
well being. I sure hope it clears out by morning. Pool little Guy... I will be praying for you too!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is sweet Cash?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

texasred said:


> How is sweet Cash?




He's spending the day at the vet. They are doing some x-rays and tests to see if they can figure out what's going on. He of course walked a bit at the vet to make a liar out of me. . I'll know more tonight, hopefully he just tweaked something or the vet did say it could be a pinched nerve so we'll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suer (Sep 15, 2017)

The fact that he walked even just a bit is a great sign CrazyCash. I feel so much for you having just gone through similar, and I'll be watching out for good news. I am miles and miles from you but feel your pain. Stay positive for your boy, he knows how much his mum loves him!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got home from the vet and he's walking again! He's all pumped up on meds so that's helping. The vet thinks that it's a pinched nerve that was affecting his front leg. The x-ray looked ok except that he's seeing early stage arthritis in his front leg elbow joint, so we'll have to keep an eye on that. I guess it's time to start teaching him how to walk on just his back two legs. 

All and all it's good news - at least it's something that will heal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suer (Sep 15, 2017)

That is just the best news CrazyCash!! Give him a big hug from us.
For what it's worth, our Dobie who had DDD and after his cruciate repair, had monthly Cartrophen injections and it seemed to help with the arthritis - didn't stop it but certainly slowed it down.

Good luck with your boy's recovery!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It had to make your heart feel good to see him walking.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

texasred said:


> It had to make your heart feel good to see him walking.




Yes - I'm so paranoid about that front leg, he has no back up plan if something happens to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He was a little stiff this morning when he woke up but after his pain meds he was feeling better. He's still a little sleepy but he managed to get himself up on the couch to cuddle into the pillows. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Good to see him home and relaxed. Such a Love!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How's he doing?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is feeling much better these days - him and his sidekick are back to their goofy ways! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay!!! I'm so Happy our boy is his spunky, Crazy self again... You really had me worried!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash always looks like such a happy boy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's a rare day when Cash isn't happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

